# If you've just moved here with family, please be aware of NZ stance on relocation



## Itsnotwotyouthink (6 mo ago)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but I'm trying to get this message out to as many folk as I can. 
If you've just moved here with your partner and kids and the relationship goes pear-shaped and you want to go back home, but your partner doesn't. You're stuck here til your kids turn sixteen. 

There's an ever-increasing community of stuck parents all over NZ. 

We all wish we'd known this before we stepped on the plane. 

Just getting the message out there. For the skeptics, check out www.norightsnz.co.nz where we've been documenting our stories, and relocation rulings.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Although I think it is great that you are highlighting a downside to relocating, I think you're being too hard on New Zealand. Many countries to not allow a divorced parent to leave the country with their children without the consent of the other parent. 

For example, I've heard of many foreigners stuck in dead end jobs in Germany because they don't want to leave their children and can't obtain permission to leave the country permanently with them. It is unfortunately a common situation.


----------

